# Zurück aus Southwest Florida



## flo1980 (17. März 2017)

Servus miteinander!

Nachdem mir hier im Forum immer mit guten Tipps ausgeholfen wurde ein kurzer Reisebericht nach 3 Wochen Florida.

Wir sind mit unseren Töchtern (1 und 3 Jahre alt) von Nürnberg nach Miami geflogen & dann mit dem Mietwagen durch Südwest-Florida gefahren (Key Largo, Big Pine Key, Anna Maria Island und Pine Island). Gewohnt haben wir in mehr oder weniger ausgestatteten Cottages bzw. Holzhäuschen. 

Ich habe fast jeden Tag etwas Zeit gefunden, um entweder von einem Dock oder direkt vom Strand zu fischen. Auch wenn das manchmal nur eine Stunde war hab ich trotzdem immer irgendetwas am Haken gehabt...eigentlich der Hammer für den durchschnittlichen Kaltwasserangler...

Key Largo: Auf Spinnköder vom Dock gab`s tagsüber kleine Barrakudas, Stachelmakrelen & Mangrove Snapper. Nachts hab ich mit simpler Laufbleimontage, Stahlvorfach und Einzelhaken gefischt. Köder war entweder ein ordentliches Stück Barrakuda oder Frozen Fingermullet (kleine gefrorene Meeräschen aus dem Baitshop). Erster Abend: Ein guter gefleckter Umberfisch (speckled Seatrout) von 60cm - gegrillt sehr legger! Dann zwei Hammerbisse (Rute krumm, Bremse kreischt), die damit enden, dass mir die Hauptschnur über dem Stahlvorfach gekappt wird - die Locals haben entweder Hai/Barrakuda oder Tarpon (der die Schnur mit den Kiemenplatten kappen kann) vermutet. Auf jeden Fall hatte ich ordentlich Adrenalin im Blut.
Tagsüber habe ich noch haufenweise Mangrove Snapper, kleine Barrakudas und Pinfish auf Shrimps bzw. Sabiki Rik (= eine Art Heringsvorfach) gefangen. Mangrove Snapper ist ebenfalls sehr leger...
Nächster Nachteinsatz: Ich "shrimpse" mit der leichten Spinnrute und den Snappern rum, an der schwereren Rute gibts wieder einen superharten Biss. Ich krieg die Rute kaum aus dem Rutenhalter, der fest am Dock angebracht ist, der Fisch nimmt Schnur wie blöd und meine Reiserute kommt ziemlich ans Limit. Ich kann den Fisch irgendwann stoppen und ihn herpumpen. Nach einigen schnellen Fluchten gibt er nach & ein fetter Stechrochen taucht im flachen Wasser auf...O Mann...ich zieh ihn ins Flache, balancier auf den Korallenblöcken, mach ein schlechtes Handyfoto und schneide die Schnur möglichst knapp ab. Vor dem Stachel habe ich einfach zuviel Respekt, um den Rochen per Hand zu landen. 
Später gibt`s noch einen Salzwasserwels, der ebenfalls gut mit Stacheln bewaffnet ist, aber mit Handschuhen zu bewältigen ist. Und nochmal ein Run, der mit gekappter Hauptschnur endet. Spannender Abend.
Am nächsten Tag leihe ich mir ein Kayak und Paddel von unserem Strand zu einer kleinen Mangroveninsel namens Pelican Key. Dank Wind & Wellen war schon die Paddelei recht sportlich, dort angekommen habe ich eine tolle kleine Mangroveninsel voller Seevögel gefunden. Direkt vor den Mangroven habe ich jeweils einen Pinfish an der freien Leine schwimmen lassen. Und sofort Bisse bekommen - der erste Pinfish kam sauber halbiert zurück ins Kayak. Dann ist es immer gleich abgelaufen: Biss - kurzer Drill - Vorfach durch (0,38er FC). Innerhalb einer Stunde waren meine Köderfische weg, die "Reststücke" haben kein Interesse geweckt. Ich vermute Barrakudas.
Dann ging es weiter nach Big Pine Key. Dort haben wir viel Zeit im Bahia Honda State Park an der Ozeanseite verbracht. Toller, wilder Strand mit Flats davor. Am ersten Tag bin ich ein bisschen gewatet & habe geblinkert. Nach 10 Minuten gabs den ersten besseren Barrakuda (ca. 60-70cm) auf Meerforellenblinker. Kurz darauf noch 2 gute Bisse, die nach kurzem, harten Drill aussteigen. Den Barra setze ich zurück. Eigentlich find ich Barrakuda einen guten Speisefisch, aber hier habe ich Schiss vor Ciguatera. Des weiteren gabs noch einen Jack Crevalle auf Bucktail Jig.
Am nächsten Tag wate ich weit raus & feuer eine Finger Mullet an der freien Leine in Richtung einer tieferen Stelle. Rute in den Rutenhalter, Sandburg mit der Tochter bauen & auf Permit hoffen...Minuten später jault die Bremse. Kurzer, harter Widerstand - dann ist das 0,45er FC durch. Also Stahlvorfach. Gleiches Spiel. Oooo Maaaann!!!
Beim dritten Anlauf Sandburgbauen hängt der Fisch. Ich strande einen Ammenhai von ca. 80cm und bin erstmal ratlos, was ich mit dem Kollegen machen soll. Glücklicherweise hängt der Einzelhaken ganz vorne und ich muss den Fisch nicht einmal aus dem Wasser holen. Jetzt endlich Sandburg bauen...Rute krumm, Bremse läuft...Diesmal ist die Gegenwehr heftiger und ich lande noch einen Ammenhai mit einem guten Meter. Ein paar Badegäste bestaunen den Fisch, dann schwimmt er wieder. Angel weg, endlich Sandburg bauen (hatte sowieso keine Köder mehr).
Frühmorgens starte ich noch einen Versuch an der alten Bahia Honda Bridge. Ich sehe zwar ein paar Tarpons, aber weder meine Spinnköder noch (toter) Köderfisch bringen einen Biss. Egal, war ein wunderschöner Morgen und um 8 gibts Frühstück mit den Kindern.

Dann fahren wir einmal quer durch Südflorida nach Anna Maria Island. Eine wunderschöne, ruhige Insel mit langen Stränden und vielen Fahrradfahrern!
Wir haben ein Cottage mit einem kleinen Dock an einem mangrovengesäumten Salzwasserkanal. Das Dock ist mit einem "Fishlight" beleuchtet und als wir abends ankommen kann ich gleich mehrere Snooks und Sheepsheads beobachten. Da kribbelte gleich in den Fischfingern.
In den nächsten Tagen stellt sich raus, dass Abenddämmerung & Flut zusammenfallen. Auf Shrimp unter einer kleinen Wasserkugel fange ich 2 schöne Umberfische, Pinfish und Mangrovensnapper. Die Umberfische kämpfen gut & ergeben leckere Filets. Mein eigentliches Ziel ist ein guter Snook...
Als ich es tagsüber mit 0,25er Vorfach versuche hake ich mehrfach kleinere Snooks, die kurzen Prozess mit dem dünnen Material machen. Also stell ich auf 0,38er um. Einen Snook aus dem Kindergarten kann ich landen. Dreimal hake ich einen guten Fisch...Zweimal schwimmt er in die Mangroven und schlitzt aus. Der größte legt eine brachiale Flucht hin, nimmt viel Schnur, springt und schüttelt den Kopf wie ein Berserker. Ein kurzes "Plopp" und ich Kurbel eine leere Schnur ein. Später erfahre ich, dass Snooks rasiermesserscharfe Kiemendeckel haben. Erwischen sie damit die Schnur, ist der Fisch weg. Aaaaaaarg!
In Anna Maria starte ich auch meinen einzigen Versuch an einem Fishing Pier. Fazit: Viel zu viele Menschen, ein verhaltensgestörter Pelikan, der mich ständig zu beissen versucht & Schwärme von Kofferfischen, die meine Shrimps in Sekunden massakrieren. Also bade ich Wobbler & lasse nebenher einen Pinfish schwimmen. Ergebnis: Ein Kormoran an der Angel. Schöne Kacke...zwei nette ältere Amis helfen mir bei der Notoperation und wir können den Vogel wieder fliegen lassen. Immerhin applaudieren die Touristen, dass der Vogel gerettet ist. Mein Bedarf an Fishing Pier ist erstmal gedeckt.

Unsere letzte Station ist Pine Island. Eine abgefahrene Mangroveninsel voller Hippies & Angler. Erstmal geht aber nix mit Angeln, weil wir viel zu erkunden haben. An der Ampel in Matlacha spricht uns ein älteres Ehepaar an. Wie süß unsere Kids sind & woher wir kommen. Der Jerry erzählt mir gleich, dass er ein "great fisherman" ist & zeigt mir Fischfotos auf dem Smartphone. Als ich ihm von meiner bisher gescheiterten Snook-Mission erzähle meint er, ich muss unbedingt zu ihm nach Hause kommen, in seinem Kanal gibts haufenweise Snooks. Wir haben aber nur noch 2 Tage und viel vor. Running out of time...
Schließlich treffe ich den Jerry tatsächlich am Sonntagabend um zehn vor seinem Cottage. Er hat ein Dock mit Fishlights. Und Liveshrimps besorgt & bereits zwei Ruten montiert. Ich soll nix mitnehmen...
Und tatsächlich: Vor dem Dock drehen schwarze, bullige Schemen ihre Kreise. Jerry drückt mir eine kräftige, kurze Rute in die Hand. An die geflochtene Hauptschnur ist ein 40lbs-Vorfach mit einem kleinen Drilling geknotet. Daran kommt der Shrimp.
Wir schlenzen die Shrimps in die Schatten am Rand der Fishlights. Biss - der Fisch geht ab wie Rakete - und ich kurbel einen aufgebogenen Drilling ein...
Aber eine Chance bekomme ich noch. Ich spüre nur einen leichten Zug, als der Fisch den Shrimp einsaugt. Der Anhieb wird gefolgt von einem brachialen Drill zwischen den Dockpfählen, der Fisch springt und nimmt immer wieder Schnur trotz fast geschlossener Bremse. Jerry keschert gekonnt, grinst, freut sich und meint nur "good fish - around 10 pounds." Dann sind alle Snooks verschwunden und nix beisst mehr. Ist mir wurst, ich hab meinen Snook. Jerry filetiert ihn, gibt mir eine Hälfte mit und dazu noch ein fettes Stück von dem geräucherten Kingfish von vorgestern. Ich schenk ihm als Dankeschön meine Stirnlampe, die er super findet. Um Mitternacht bin ich glücklich & mit Snookfilet zurück in unserer Hütte. Was für ein Abend.
Den letzten Tag verbringen wir auf der unbewohnten Insel Cayo Costa. Dort blinker ich mir Ladyfish vom Strand. Nicht groß, aber gehen am leichten Gerät ab wie Rakete.

Soviel zum Fischen. Wenn ich noch mehr Zeit gehabt hätte wäre bestimmt noch mehr gegangen, auch wenn man nur vom Ufer oder Kayak angelt. Unglaublich ist, wie stark die Fische in dem warmen Wasser sind und wie bewaffnet alle Fische sind (Zähne/Stacheln/Panzerung etc.). Obwohl ich weder Tarpon noch Permit, noch andere größere Trophäenfische erwischt habe, war es super spannend & mehr, als ich erwartet hatte. Wer mal nach Florida kommt: Auf jeden Fall Angel mitnehmen!

Jetzt mal gute Nacht & immer tight lines!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2017)

*AW: Zurück aus Southwest Florida*

Super Bericht - DANKE!!!


----------



## JasonP (17. März 2017)

*AW: Zurück aus Southwest Florida*

schöner Bericht. Vorallem wenn man über Orte liest, die man schon selbst bereist hat.
Anna Maria Island ist echt ein schönes Fleckchen Erde.
Warst du auch in der Sandbar?


----------



## flo1980 (17. März 2017)

*AW: Zurück aus Southwest Florida*

Nee, Kneipe ist leider ausgefallen. 
Hier noch ein paar Fotos.


----------



## flo1980 (17. März 2017)

*AW: Zurück aus Southwest Florida*

Und nochmal.


----------



## Vanner (17. März 2017)

*AW: Zurück aus Southwest Florida*

Sehr schöner Bericht und tolle Fische. Danke für´s Teilen der tollen Erfahrungen.


----------



## Scabbers (17. März 2017)

*AW: Zurück aus Southwest Florida*

Wunderbar! Danke für den tollen Bericht. Das steigert wieder enorm meine Vorfreude. Noch 2 Monate, dann geht's auch wieder nach Florida 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cohosalmon (18. März 2017)

*AW: Zurück aus Southwest Florida*

Na da hat ja alles gepasst! Danke fuer den schoenen Bericht. Fazit: ohne Stahl oder Kevlarvorfach brauch man da wohl gar nicht erst anfangen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Zurück aus Southwest Florida*

Und auch noch Fotos - Geil und DANKE!!!


----------



## flo1980 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Zurück aus Southwest Florida*

Das mit dem Vordach ist halt so ein Ding...
Die Locals fischen tagsüber nur mit FC-Vorfach. Permit, Tarpon, Snook und auch Barrakuda haben gute Augen & gelten als vorfachscheu. Der Typ aus dem Baitshop meinte zu mir, dass man mit Stahl nur Rochen & Haie fängt. Nachts schaut es natürlich anders aus.
Ich habe am Ende halt immer mit relativ starkem FC gefischt (hatte 0,38 und 0,45 dabei). Die Einheimischen riskieren die "Abbeisser" zugunsten eines "Gamefish". Bleibt wahrscheinlich einfach ein Dilemma, ich habe auf jeden Fall recht viel Vorfachmaterial & Haken verloren. Nachts mit Köderfisch/Fischfetzen habe ich immer Stahl verwendet.


----------



## Nacktangler (18. März 2017)

*AW: Zurück aus Southwest Florida*

Toller Bericht, war heute die gemeinsame post-Frühstückslektüre! Immer wieder schön zu sehen, wie Angeln und Familienurlaub unter einen Hut gebraucht werden kann!


----------



## DUSpinner (19. März 2017)

*AW: Zurück aus Southwest Florida*

Hi, 

schöner Bericht und tolle Fotos die meine Reisezielwünsche erweitern.
45ig FC haben  in Kanada beim Fischen auf Northern Pike auch nicht gehalten. Das Bild des vor meinen Füßen im glasklaren See stehenden Hechtes mit dem abgerissenen Wobbler im Maul hat sich nachhaltig in meiner Festplatte gebrannt..


----------



## Innos (19. März 2017)

*AW: Zurück aus Southwest Florida*

Richtig geiler Bericht! Das macht doch direkt Lust auf Florida! :q


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (19. März 2017)

*AW: Zurück aus Southwest Florida*

Toller Bericht! Vielen Dank!

Da überlege ich doch glatt mal, Florida statt Dänemark oder Norge anzusteuern. Badehose statt Floatinganzug, eine nette Vorstellung.

Petri, Carsten


----------



## Florida4You (20. März 2017)

*AW: Zurück aus Southwest Florida*

Toller Bericht!

Gerade der Abschnitt von Matlacha bringt genau den Lebensstil und das Motto von dem Örtchen super rüber. Nicht umsonst herrscht dort ja "Island Time" und die Uhren und Bewohner ticken anders.

Ein perfekter Ort um Familie und Hobby unter einen Hut zu bringen...


----------



## cafabu (20. März 2017)

*AW: Zurück aus Southwest Florida*

Herzlichen Dank für diesen tollen Bericht. Wenn nur alle die sich im Board informieren lassen auch so dankbar reagieren würden.


----------



## flo1980 (21. März 2017)

*AW: Zurück aus Southwest Florida*

Danke für das Feedback!
Schön, dass es auch gelesen wird.

Bin immer noch nicht ganz angekommen, aber bereits schon wieder am Pläne schmieden, wo es in den nächsten Jahren mit den Kids hingehen könnte. Die Vorgabe ist, dass es auch für die Kinder was bietet, einigermaßen sicher ist & man ohne großen Aufwand (Boote, Guides, etc.) gut auf eigene Faust fischen kann...ich fände halt Mittelamerika mal saugeil...


----------



## tosa76 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Zurück aus Southwest Florida*

Hi Flo, danke für den klasse Bericht. Die Vorfreude auf Florida wurde dadurch noch einmal massiv gesteigert! Ich fliege nächsten Donnerstag mit meiner Frau, unserer 6 Monate alten Tochter, sowie Schwager, Schwägerin und 7 Monte alten Sohn erst nach Miami und dann für zwei Wochen nach Cape Coral. 

Kurze Frage. Hast du eine Angel von hier mit rüber genommen? Mein Plan ist es aufgrund der hohen Gebühren für Sperrgepäck nur Rollen mitzunehmen und alles andere vor Ort zu kaufen. Es soll ja den ein oder anderen gut sortierten Tacklestore geben... :m

Wie gesagt, Vielen herzlichen Dank für deinen super Bericht. Ich hoffe, ich kann nach unserem Urlaub ebenfalls ein paar Fischbilder hier hochladen. 

Ach ja. Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen bez. Ausfahrten auf Party Boat Touren von Fort Myers aus? Ich habe gesehen es werden u.a. Nachtausfahrten auf Snapper angeboten.


----------



## Silverfish1 (26. März 2017)

*AW: Zurück aus Southwest Florida*

Lass die Finger von diesen Booten. Das Problem mit den Snappern/groupern im Cape coral / fort Meyers ist das der Golf von Mexiko sehr flach ist. Wenn du an die großen grouper willst fährst du mindestens 2 - 3 h einfache Strecke mit einem gut motorisieren Boot raus. Wo das Wasser tiefer und kälter wird. Ich bin vor 3 Jahren mit einem Captain zum grouper Fische gefahren da hat mich der Tag 1000 $ gekostet. Günstiger ist natürlich in Shore aber große grouper fängt man da keine und mit große meine ich alles über 20 Pfund. Angel lieber zwischen Sanibal Island und Captiva wo die Brücke beide Inseln verbindet.


----------



## flo1980 (26. März 2017)

*AW: Zurück aus Southwest Florida*

Moin!

Ich hatte zwei Reiseruten-Kombos plus Kunstköder/Kleinzeug dabei. Du kriegst dort natürlich alles & wahrscheinlich sogar noch mehr...ich nehm einfach gern meine Sachen & spar mir große Einkäufe oder die Kosten fürs Extra-Sperrgepäck.

Ich hatte eine Savage Gear Roadrunner (213cm, 10-40g) + Cormoran Chronos AL 3500 mit 0,18er Daiwa J-Braid dabei. Und eine Shimano Exage (270cm, 50-100g) mit einer 5000er Penn Sargus und 0,22er Daiwa J-Braid.

Prinzipiell hat das ausgereicht, allerdings würde ich alles etwas stärker wählen, wenn ich mir Sachen für Florida anschaffen würde.
Die Savage Gear find ich super, ist allerdings für Snook & Konsortien unterdimensioniert.
Die Shimano ist auch in Ordnung, zum Spinnfischen ist sie mir aber etwas zu weich. Habe sie fast nur zum Naturköderangeln verwendet. Beim Rochen war sie echt am Anschlag.

Hoffe, Dir weitergeholfen zu haben.
Grüssla, Flo.


----------



## flo1980 (26. März 2017)

*AW: Zurück aus Southwest Florida*

Snook & Konsorten meine ich natürlich...ich hasse diese Autokorrekturfunktion...


----------



## DerMayor (26. März 2017)

*AW: Zurück aus Southwest Florida*

Cooler Bericht. Ich bin Ende Mai ebenfalls in Florida, genauer gesagt Miami beach. Wollen aber auch 2 Tage in die Keys. 

Folgende Fragen :
-kann man in der bucht und in den Kanälen rund um Miami beach ebenfalls ufernah mit kleinen Räubern am spinn Gerät rechnen? 
-brauche ich in Florida fürs angeln im Meer eine Lizenz? 
-ich fliege hauptsächlich zum sigjtseeing und entspannen nach Florida und habe begrenztes Reise Gepäck. Welche Eigenschaften sollte meine Reise spinn Rute haben? Länge wurfgewicht etc? Welche Schnur Stärke und vorfach? 

Danke im voraus


----------



## DerMayor (26. März 2017)

*AW: Zurück aus Southwest Florida*



DerMayor schrieb:


> Cooler Bericht. Ich bin Ende Mai ebenfalls in Florida, genauer gesagt Miami beach. Wollen aber auch 2 Tage in die Keys.
> 
> Folgende Fragen :
> -kann man in der bucht und in den Kanälen rund um Miami beach ebenfalls ufernah mit kleinen Räubern am spinn Gerät rechnen?
> ...



Ah schon ein paar Beträge vorher die Ausrüstung gelesen....


----------



## flo1980 (26. März 2017)

*AW: Zurück aus Southwest Florida*

Servus!

Mit Räubern kannst wahrscheinlich fast überall rechnen. Google halt mal im Internet nach Videos, da findest du bestimmt was informatives. Ich hab zumindest gelesen, dass in den Salzwasserkanälen auf Tarpon & Snook gefischt wird.
Süßwasser soll auch gut sein z.B. für Peacock Bass oder Snakehead.

Angellizenzen brauchst du fürs Salz- und Süßwasser. Ich habe meine Online gekauft, fürs Jahr um die 50,- Öro. (kann den Link bei Gelegenheit gerne nochmal raussuchen). Bin zwar nie kontrolliert worden, aber ich find es immer ganz fair, wenn man sich an die lokalen Spielregeln hält (man muss sich nur mal vorstellen, ein Tourist möchte bei uns im Süßwasser angeln - quasi unvorstellbar...)


----------



## Taxidermist (26. März 2017)

*AW: Zurück aus Southwest Florida*

Ein Tourist, sofern er Ausländer ist, bekommt hierzulande leichter eine Angelberechtigung als ein Deutscher!
In BW z.b. für 4 Wochen einen Fischereischein auf dem Rathaus, ohne Probleme.
In anderen Bundesländern ist dies ähnlich.
Wollte mich übrigens noch für den schönen Bericht über die Floridareise bedanken.
Frage mich allerdings, bei den doch einigen verangelten Fischen, warum es so lange brauchte auf die Idee zu kommen, vielleicht Stahlvorfächer zu benutzen?
Eventuell könnte diese Erkenntnis für Nachahmer, wie hier dem Mayor, gleich von vorneherein berücksichtigt werden!

Jürgen


----------



## flo1980 (26. März 2017)

*AW: Zurück aus Southwest Florida*

Stahlvorfach wurde verwendet & ebenfalls gekappt. Trotz 60cm Vorfach über dem Wirbel.


----------



## Bibbelmann (26. März 2017)

*AW: Zurück aus Southwest Florida*

Starker Bericht!   Danke!


----------



## Scabbers (27. März 2017)

*AW: Zurück aus Southwest Florida*



tosa76 schrieb:


> Ach ja. Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen bez. Ausfahrten auf Party Boat Touren von Fort Myers aus? Ich habe gesehen es werden u.a. Nachtausfahrten auf Snapper angeboten.



Würde ich nicht machen, wie andere hier auch schon geschrieben haben. Nutze die Gelegenheiten vor Ort, macht auch Spaß, u.a. Blind Pass oder mit dem Kayak ab Matlacha, auch der Pier in Cape Coral ist fischtechnisch gar nicht so schlecht. Je nachdem wo ihr euer Haus habt, kann es gemütlich von der Terrasse aus auch interessant sein. Zu diesem Zweck habe ich mir für dieses Jahr in Cape Coral ein Haus fast am Fluss gegönnt. In 2 Monaten geht es los :vik:
Euch viel Spaß und lasse Bilder sprechen, wenn du zurück bist.


----------



## DerMayor (27. März 2017)

*AW: Zurück aus Southwest Florida*

Darf man in den Keys an öffentlichen Stränden, Piers oder Stegen einfach fischen, nachdem man sich die Lizenz geholt hat? Will ungern gegen "die Regeln verstoßen"....

 Klar ist mir, das ich nicht auf Privatgrund gehen und angeln darf... In den Staaten kann das tödlich sein.... #h


----------



## Scabbers (28. März 2017)

*AW: Zurück aus Southwest Florida*

Wenn du die Saltwater Licence hast, dann spricht da nichts dagegen, solange es nicht explizit z.B. durch entsprechende Schilder verboten ist.


----------



## tosa76 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Zurück aus Southwest Florida*

Danke an alle für die vielen Tipps. Rollen und Zubehörkruscht sind gepackt. Ruten kaufen wir uns vor Ort.

Noch zweimal schlafen, dann geht es los. Falls möglich sende ich Bilder direkt von Florida, ansonsten nach dem Urlaub.

Sonnige Grüsse
Torsten #h


----------



## familienvater (28. März 2017)

*AW: Zurück aus Southwest Florida*



tosa76 schrieb:


> Danke an alle für die vielen Tipps. Rollen und Zubehörkruscht sind gepackt. Ruten kaufen wir uns vor Ort.
> 
> Noch zweimal schlafen, dann geht es los. Falls möglich sende ich Bilder direkt von Florida, ansonsten nach dem Urlaub.
> 
> ...


Viel Spaß und Petri Heil vom familienvater#h#h#h


----------



## kopyto55 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Zurück aus Southwest Florida*

Wow toller Bericht. 

 Ja die Vorfach Geschichten :c 
 Ich hatte am Strand eine leichte Rute mit Squid ausgelegt und FC Vorfach 40 lbs. Dann mit Kids gespielt. Nach Stunden ein Biss und sehr kurzer Drill, dann springt eine schöne Macrel aus dem Wasser und Baff 40lbs Schnur durch. 

 Ist einfach so: Entweder viele Bisse und dann halt auch Verluste oder Stahlvorfach und wenig Bisse. 

 Die Haiprofis fischen oft auch mit extrem dicker Mono, weil die Haie die elektrische Spannung des Stahlvorfachs spüren würden, wie mir ein local erklärte. 

 Habe ich dich richtig verstanden, mit lebend Köder geht schon viel mehr oder ? auch live shrimp oder ? 
 Das sind auch meine Erfahrungen. 

 Auf snook fischten die locals mit 30cm langen lebenden Lady fish. 

 Gruss


----------



## flo1980 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Zurück aus Southwest Florida*

Genau das ist das Dilemma...
Live Shrimp war natürlich DER Topköder, auf den alles beisst vom Pinfish bis zum Snook. Aber auch toter Köderfisch/Fischfetzen am Grund hat gut gefangen. Die Locals fischen auch gern mit Fischfetzen (= Cutbait), v.a. in der Nacht. 
Kleine Pinfish an der freien Leine haben auch viele Bisse gebracht.


----------

